# Thoughts on Shibata kotetsu gyuto?



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

So I'm thinking of getting a "laser" and stumbled upon the shibata kotetsu gyuto 240mm. It's not a typical gyuto, more like a kiritsuke. I was wondering if there's anyone who has had experience with that particular brand?


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't lend you too much input because I have never used this maker before. I will say it is a different looking knife though. Kinda cool


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like a good option if stainless laser is what you're after. It has favorable reviews. Thin, R2 clad in stainless. Pretty much thin from heel to tip not much distal taper. HRC 62-63 is not so hard for this type of steel so I expect it is not too chippy. Good price compared to what's out there for R2/SG2. Like 60% the cost of a Tanaka R2.

I would recommend, for any laser, to microbevel the edge.

If you want to support your local vendor check out http://www.knivesandstones.com/


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the bunka which is more of a fun sized knife and I regret not shelling out a bit more and getting the 240mm gyuto. Fairly thin overall with a thin grind behind the edge, not much distal taper, eased spine and choil. Good for thin cutting and slicing. How the flatness of the 240mm feels is going to be a factor of personal preference.
There probably are more lasery knives out there but this one feels pretty good.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Just an update for anyone who cares to read it.

I bought the 210mm gyuto since I don't do that much prep work anymore.  Prior to that, I was using a hattori FH 240mm. The shibata feels so light & flimsy at the beginning, but after a couple of weeks heavy usage, other knives feel sooo heavy. Been using it for a few months now & that thing doesn't get dull!


----------

